# Hi,,, need help please...



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

I am seriously forum-challenged, can't find my way around it. I am trying to send a private message to the moderator and can't find the link, I really appreciate the help on how to do that.

Thank you.

Ibrahim


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

ialhabbal said:


> I am seriously forum-challenged, can't find my way around it. I am trying to send a private message to the moderator and can't find the link, I really appreciate the help on how to do that.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Ibrahim


Hi 

If you click on the persons name (and they have more than 5 posts which obviously they will as a moderator), then it will give you options including sending a private message


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

Beatle said:


> Hi
> 
> If you click on the persons name (and they have more than 5 posts which obviously they will as a moderator), then it will give you options including sending a private message


Thank you Beatle, I did that, but the moderator doesn't have "private message" link under her name.

Ibrahim


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

ialhabbal said:


> Thank you Beatle, I did that, but the moderator doesn't have "private message" link under her name.
> 
> Ibrahim


I thought everyone who had made 5 posts had the link when you clicked on their name. :confused2:


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

Beatle said:


> I thought everyone who had made 5 posts had the link when you clicked on their name. :confused2:


You probably are right, I must say I am not the smartest when it comes to working with forums, I hope the moderator will come in and tell me how to do it.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

ialhabbal said:


> You probably are right, I must say I am not the smartest when it comes to working with forums, I hope the moderator will come in and tell me how to do it.


Have you clicked on my name in this thread - that should show the options for how to send a pm


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

Beatle said:


> Have you clicked on my name in this thread - that should show the options for how to send a pm


Oh man, I am really embarrassed, it worked, I went into one of the messages she participated and clicked her name and found the Private Message link, but it wasn't available from the forum itself.

Thank you very much Beatle, you are the top of the day..

Yours,

Ibrahim


----------

